
Welcome to the “Great Divergence” - jseliger
http://www.citylab.com/work/2017/02/welcome-to-the-great-divergence/513548/
======
jseliger
At least some of that divergence is driven by zoning:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-
futu...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-future-in-
seattle-do-millennials-have-a-future-in-any-superstar-cities/)

